# Typical 6 week weight



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

:new_Eyecrazy: Hello everyone,

I was wondering about Maltese weights @ 6 weeks.







On the MO site it says Maltese weigh 17 oz at 6 weeks but I found another @ http://www.homestead.com/malteseluv/puppygrowth.html

and it says 27 to 29 oz. Thats a big difference! :new_Eyecrazy: 
Mine is 31 oz, does this sound good?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I usually go from this website: Maltese Puppy Development

You can click on the pictures and it will give you more details about that age.


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

So 2 oz off is not bad, I don't think.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nope those are just the average sizes. Some are bigger, some are smaller.

That website has a lot of good information on it.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

If I remember right... when Abby was 7 weeks old she weighed 683g


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Sunshine. That would be about 24.104505010890513 oz. 
+/- 7 less than my little porker.
I guess we will have to wait & see.
Thanks again


----------

